# Favorite BSS beauty/makeup items



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2012)

Do you ladies have any beauty supply store faves? Eyelashes? Lipsticks? Powders? I went into the bss today and ended up looking at some of the makeup items. I ended up buying an NYX lip pencil in Prune and 2 Nicka K lipsticks in Beach Fuchsia and Lavender Tint. The pencil was $1.99 and the lipsticks were .99. And it's amazing how pretty they are for the price! Anybody try any Ruby Kisses items? I was looking at their 3D Face Creator. I see they have also have a Banana face powder kind of like Ben Nye's. Anyone try this?


----------



## afulton (Sep 22, 2012)

The only thing I buy from my BSS is Ruby Kiss 3D Face Creator.  I use it to highlight my eyebrows.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2012)

afulton said:


> The only thing I buy from my BSS is Ruby Kiss 3D Face Creator.  I use it to highlight my eyebrows.


  	What level shade do you wear afulton? Do you use both sides as a brow highlighter?


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Nov 7, 2012)

I live in Jamaica so the products you have in the states my be different from my BSS 

  	*Jordana lipstick and lipliner

  	*LA Color BAKED Eyeshadows in Equinox, Galaxy, nebula and Titan!!! BOMB. You need to check them out.

  	*Chinese 14 shadow Pallete - IDENTICAL to the sleek palletes. Equiv us$3 each but sleek charges like $10 each. I tell you its the same pallete, same colour combos and the same pattern pressed into the shadows, its just so unfair. 

  	*Chinese 120 shadow pallete - Equiv us $15 IDENTICAL to the bhcosmetics/ebay 120 palletes 1st ed.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 7, 2012)

Dee Moncrieffe said:


> I live in Jamaica so the products you have in the states my be different from my BSS
> 
> **Jordana lipstick and lipliner*
> 
> ...


  	I bought my first Jordana lipliner a few days ago. I think the shade is Cabernet. I saw someone on youtube wear it with MAC's VG Nicki and it was really pretty.


----------

